# Surviving the rest of college with barely any friends?



## meijipandabiscuits (Apr 10, 2015)

Hey SASers,
So I'm nearing the end of my second year of college already and, I guess this is a common situation here, I'm having trouble having and keeping friends. 

I guess I have about two to three people at my school that I see on at least a weekly basis, but other than that I'm pretty much alone. All my old friends from high school I just try to skype or facebook message once in a while, but it's hard to find a replacement for face-to-face daily human interaction and friendship. I try to make friends with classmates, but it's way too hard esp in big lecture halls where everybody just either sits with friends they already know or just don't talk to anyone. Maybe during a semester or so, I make a few acquaintances in class, but we never see each other outside of class other than to meet up to study, and once the semester is over I lose touch with them. 

I feel like I've already given up on trying to join school clubs, organizations, etc my first year of college. I did try to be involved in a few last year, but all my 'friends' from there I lost touch with and I guess we weren't very close anyway. And it just seems pointless to try to join a club or team now that the year is almost over anyway (school ends in June). I think if I work hard to fulfill my major requirements I can be done by the end of next year, June 2017, but that still means more than a year of misery at this school. Not that it's a really bad place, but I just never feel like I fit in with the party and drug culture at the school, and everyone already seems to have friends. And it's a big, crowded university so it's difficult to meet up with acquaintances with different schedules and run into people you know.

I hate my SA and sometimes wish I were a different person, a more fun and outgoing and normal person, then I wouldn 't be so miserable. Even if I tried to have a conversation with a potential friend, I feel like such a boring and unappealing person that maybe they won't like me or they'll lose interest in talking to me quickly. Though those conversations don't come often anymore anyway because I've sort of given up on trying to make new friends, feeling drained by everything. 

I don't know how I can survive more than another week, let alone another year in this place. Sometimes I feel so down that I just want to drop out of school and move back home, but how am I supposed to explain that to my parents? And all the work and tuition money so far would be wasted..I just don't know how I can tough it out. 

I don't expect anyone to give me a solution or advice, just wanted to vent to someone. please no trolls or mean comments.


----------



## Ladybug20 (Dec 15, 2015)

I see where you're coming from. I'm nearing the end of my second year too. I have 2 people that I consider friends and they're my roommates who sometimes (a little too much) get on my nerves. Never had a bf, the friends I did make here, we rarely speak now, I feel like I've embarrassed myself in many of the social situations or clubs I've been in and I'm ready to find a good job, graduate and move on with this phase of my life. I'm tired of comparing my life to others, defending myself to others and being worried about what others think of me and what I can't control. I know they don't define me and I shouldn't be afraid of judgement at the end of the day my opinion is what matters. I feel like I don't belong anywhere and I'm still trying to find myself and rid myself of these overwhelming feeling. (Sorry I started to vent too lol) all I can say is please don't give up, it can get better, I write all of that stuff with hope that something better is in store for me. As much as it sucks now things can improve I wish you all the luck in the world and if you ever need someone to vent to you can always message me. That's what this site is for


----------



## Tiffiduliu (Jul 7, 2014)

Don't drop out of school. There are many people in this world who would love to be in your shoes.


----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

I guess not having friends from K-12 had its advantages. Making friends in college wasn't even a thought for me.


----------



## Raulz (Jan 11, 2016)

I feel you. I don't have any friends and am just getting by in life despite how reptitive each day is.

I've lost interest in most of things I used to enjoy such as reading and anime. Even movies fail to awe me so I'm left with no way to escape reality besides sleeping.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

1) I love your name..those biscuits are great 

2) I think the key to making friends is just not worrying about it too much... Join clubs BC you truly want too..

Despite trying to socialize and pur yourself out there...it doesn't guarantee instant friendship or long turn friendship for that matter..

However tips I learned from my friend that does help socializing are these things 

1) read and watch alot( when you know a little of everything from history to science to pop culture...you can strike up a convo with anyone.. And when I got my GED my counselor told me something similar..so that when I'm at a party or any social gathering..ill be able to join in on a conversation..about the Boston tea party,politics..or what have you...what a wise man he was. ) 

2) Choose a person worth emulating..and and study them 

3)life experiences ( work,going out with friends,travellinf..doing new things,crazy stories..this is how people relate and what they talk about)


All this came from a friend I met during winter semester.who used to be reclusive but is now a social butterfly...

But like I said just take everything in stride...soing all these things doesn't guarantee friends...but it does make u a more well rounded person


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Raulz said:


> I feel you. I don't have any friends and am just getting by in life despite how reptitive each day is.
> 
> I've lost interest in most of things I used to enjoy such as reading and anime. Even movies fail to awe me so I'm left with no way to escape reality besides sleeping.


*hugs* I know that feeling.


----------



## goleft (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm going to College this year (alone) and I'm terrified.
I don't understand how people can automatically be friends, and start talking so easily. It's like they are from another Planet.

All my life I could never connect with people my age.

People usually are nice to me, at first. They start talking like OOOOAAAAA HOW ARE YOU?? and I'm like... ''ok i guess'' 5 minutes later, they lose interest. BAM. Just like that.
They avoid me, exclude me, ignore me. Sometimes I could even feel they hated me. And I am always the loner, the excluded and the one they make fun on.

Because I can't relate and connect to 1 ****ing person on the room. I was bullied a lot and grew up to be a very scared and sensitive person.

So I'm going to College this year and it is gonna be.... interesting !!


----------

